# Cannot install updated app on tablet



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So I have a Xoom that is running Android 4.1.2, within the spec of the streaming app. I just updated the app and now it is unusable. It says Tivo for Tablets (Obsolete), and now it is not functional at all, much less for streaming.

When I open the app, it says a new version is available, and only allows me to hit OK. When I hit OK, it shows the new app is not compatible and shows its only for phones.

I uninstalled and reinstalled, same thing.

Anyone come across this? Am I a victim of Android fragmentation?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Try installing the Tivo (generic Tivo, not the one for Kindle Fire HD) app off the Amazon Appstore. It should be available to you, but I can't guarantee that it will stream on your device.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You might need to update the android OS. Mine is Google Nexus 7" on Kitkat 4.4 and that works.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, my OS should qualify under the requirements, especially as the Xoom is essentially stock android. To put on a newer version would require rooting, which is another problem and *should* be unnecessary.

I did try loading from the Amazon store, and it worked better but would not allow a recording to be streamed. Screen would go black and then pop me back into the menu.

TIA!


----------



## carrybagman (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting this jrtroo! I have a Xoom and I'm going through the same thing. Waited so long now stuck in this loop. Argh!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, I had an online chat yesterday and found that certain Tegra 2 based devices are not considered compatible at this time. The rep seemed to indicate that is something in their bug-fix process, but I have no idea if that is true or not. May finally be time to learn how to load the community based kitkat update for xoom, once the Tivo app can be loaded to a rooted device.


----------

